

Obamacare is a bonanza for startups – but do they know it? - laks_srini_hn
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/20/obamacare-is-a-bonanza-for-startups-but-do-they-know-it/

======
hindsightbias
This is really the seachange. While it won't be popular for glibertairans at
HN, the future is startups from 30-40 somethings who know what they're doing.

I've met so many brilliant rocket scientests who could not take the
entrepreneurial risk because they had pre-existing conditions or insurance for
three kids to think about.

